# Monster wahoo swordfish and 13 yellowfins



## Deliverance (Jan 9, 2011)

The deliverance is just returning from a 2 day charter they caught 13 yellowfin tuna averaging40-50 lbs a bunch of large blackfins 25 lb range one monster wahoo close to 100 lbs I'll give u an accurate weight when he hits the scales and a nice swordfish around75 lbs I'm gonna post some pics when I get to a computer


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on a great trip.


----------



## DestinDealmaker (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome! Sounds like a good haul. Trips like that make you forget about the lackluster ones. Where were you guys fishing?


----------



## The waterboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Great trip we were out on 19th at ram powell area only caught black fin . Just wondering was I in the wrong area or was the Friday night full moon a real key to the catch.


----------

